# The Parts Box!



## Lucky13 (Jun 24, 2012)

This is a _goldmine_, well worth looking into if you build hotrods and/or kustoms, loads of nice bits and bobs!

The Parts Box















































Let's see some rods and kustoms now! 8)


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 25, 2012)

Interesting!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 25, 2012)

Sure is mate!


----------



## A4K (Jun 25, 2012)

Nice, cheers Jan!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 21, 2012)

Just bumping this one up for a few people here...


----------

